

Fill in the Blanks. What Microsoft & Yahoo do best. - sifarat

1. Handsdown, no one knows internet better than Google.<p>2. Noone knows, Hardware, Design, User-interface and Experience better than Apple period.<p>3. Microsoft___________________________?<p>4. Yahoo!_____________________________?
======
nummy
3\. Microsoft creates the best bloatware.

4\. Yahoo smells the most like a dying dinosaur.

